# French Vogue Cover



## HMC (Sep 23, 2012)

This look I originally saw on Lisa Eldridge's youtube channel when she had her special guest Charlotte Tilbury in a video demo-ing the look she did for this month's French Vogue cover featuring Kate Moss. I tried to re-create it as best as I could, but Charlotte is such an amazing artist I probably can't even hold a candle to her, but here's my attempt anyway! Hope you enjoy!

	Skin:
	Fix+ and Strobe Cream to prep skin
	MAC Face and Body in N3
	MAC Quite Natural Paint Pot mixed with Careblends Oil to contour

	Eyes:
	MAC Quite Natural Paint Pot on lids and crease
	MAC Charcoal Brown eyeshadow in brows

	Lips:
	MAC l/l in Cherry
	MAC l/s in Lady Danger



​ 


​ 
	See the original look done by the original artist here!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vKsJv0E7hgQ&feature=BFa&list=UUFghPtzFcmyDiID1ASMA4Dg


  	Thank you!
  	XOXO Hannah


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 23, 2012)

Hot!


----------



## AngieM (Sep 23, 2012)

Very nice!! Eye's look great and check out those lips! Eyes are a great look for work


----------



## MACina (Sep 24, 2012)

......this look is really *HOT!!!*


Copperhead said:


> *Hot!*


----------



## HMC (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you!!!


----------



## glammy girl (Sep 24, 2012)

Lady Danger looks so good on you


----------



## baghdad81 (Sep 24, 2012)

Amazing! Love how you mixed products to get a cream contour!


----------



## HMC (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks! I figured it would work just as well as any of the cream products MAC is selling right now!


----------



## JaneHorror (Sep 25, 2012)

I love that lip color on you!


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Oct 4, 2012)

PRETTY!!


----------



## Mira111 (Oct 14, 2012)

So prettty!!!!!


----------



## caribprincess (Oct 22, 2012)

That lip is giving me lifeeeeeee


----------



## HMC (Jul 5, 2013)

caribprincess said:


> That lip is giving me lifeeeeeee


	Hehe! Thank you, ma'am!!


----------



## EllenAim (Jul 11, 2013)

This lipstick was made for you


----------



## mosha010 (Jul 11, 2013)

I can't even handle you lol. Amazing look.   I love LD too!


----------



## chola (Jul 14, 2013)

I like it. It looks really good on you


----------



## boujoischic (Jul 16, 2013)

Beautiful look!


----------



## buthekitch (Aug 11, 2013)

Gorgeous! Lady Danger indeed!


----------



## Shannyn (Sep 1, 2013)

Everything about this look is perfect! You look stunning!


----------



## Asuth (Sep 18, 2013)

PERFECT! you have amazing skin BTW. i'm hella jealous


----------



## HMC (Dec 18, 2013)

Asuth said:


> PERFECT! you have amazing skin BTW. i'm hella jealous


  Ha! You're awesome, thanks!


----------



## PixieSprinkles (Sep 18, 2015)

Super pretty! You look like Kourtney Kardashian! Great job! =)


----------

